# Microsoft Not Giving an Opt Out for Windows 10 Upgrades



## Mike (Dec 28, 2015)

I received the letter below via Email today, it contains some
information for those who do not want Windows 10.

Mike.

_*Dear Mike,

Microsoft have come up with a Christmas present for Windows 8.1 and 7 users
who haven't yet made the switch to Windows 10.

Up until now, the easiest way to upgrade to Windows 10 was using the Get Windows
10 icon that appeared in the System Tray at the bottom right-hand corner of your screen
a few months ago.

Using this wizard, you could quickly install Windows 10 on your Windows 8.1 or 7 system
for free, leaving all of your data in place.

The wizard could get a bit annoying – if you didn't make the upgrade, it would periodically
remind you that Windows 10 was available and you should install it. But, it was possible
to ignore the message.

Now Microsoft have turned up the volume. In their effort to make everyone switch to
Windows 10, they've modified the upgrade tool so that you have the option to upgrade
immediately, or upgrade this evening.

The option not to upgrade is no longer presented as a button. If you want to stick with
your current Windows system, you need to click the red cross in the top right-hand corner
of the window but this isn't too obvious.

Microsoft are clearly hoping that people will simply get sick of trying to get rid of all of
these notification messages and simply upgrade to Windows 10 for a quiet life.

Most Windows users were pretty excited when they learned that they could upgrade for
free from Windows 8.1 or 7. But now it seems that Microsoft is more or less forcing all
users of those systems to upgrade, whether they want to or not.

Early next year, Microsoft also plan to make Windows 10 a 'recommended' update via
the Windows Update patch tool. This means that it will be even harder to avoid installing
Windows 10, since if you have Windows configured to install updates automatically it will
be included in the bundle of patches applied to your system. *_


----------



## Don M. (Dec 28, 2015)

I upgraded to W10, from w7, a few weeks ago, and so far, the transition has been acceptable.  There has been a "learning curve", as several things have changed, but with a little searching, I have found pretty much everything I was used to on W7.  Every Update on W10 seems to present some new feature that the user need to become familiar with, but while a bit aggravating, it can be done.  Personally, I would have been happy to stay with W7 forever, but that is not how "technology" works...so if a person wants to continue to receive support, etc., they need to plan on doing this upgrade.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Dec 28, 2015)

Grrr.  I ventured into the unknown again yesterday to try and find the drivers for my wife's digital camera.  It seems that they're no longer available.  I pulled the SD card and using my handy little SD reader I was able to load them to my (shudder Linux) system then copied them to her HD.  Before that I found a site that claimed to have the drivers so stupidly I decided to try them.  %#)-%&^!$ dropped a bomb and loaded 4 apps without giving me a chance to opt out.  I had to run REVO Uninstall and use what skills still remain to 'Search&Destroy' the little devils.  Then her one commercial game wouldn't play properly.  Of course she blamed me.  I told her there was no Win 8.0, 8.1 or 10 version available two weeks ago.  She's down to playing 'Freecell' and hating me.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 29, 2015)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> Grrr.  I ventured into the unknown again yesterday to try and find the drivers for my wife's digital camera.  It seems that they're no longer available.  I pulled the SD card and using my handy little SD reader I was able to load them to my (shudder Linux) system then copied them to her HD.  Before that I found a site that claimed to have the drivers so stupidly I decided to try them.  %#)-%&^!$ dropped a bomb and loaded 4 apps without giving me a chance to opt out.  I had to run REVO Uninstall and use what skills still remain to 'Search&Destroy' the little devils.  Then her one commercial game wouldn't play properly.  Of course she blamed me.  I told her there was no Win 8.0, 8.1 or 10 version available two weeks ago.  She's down to playing 'Freecell' and hating me.



When I switched computers, I lost my camera's driver..

I use a memory SD chip in the camera..I have a HP Printer/scanner with a memory card slot that loads the pictures to my PC.
(My PC does not have a memory card reader).


----------

